# Game Thread: Wednesday December 20 @ Philadelphia



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(13-13)* 








*Philadelphia 76ers* - *(5-18) * 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, December 20, 2006 - 7:00pm et
*Where* – First Union Center
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

*Tinsley / Jackson / Harrington / O'Neal / Foster

Key Reserves 

   

Granger / Daniels / Armstrong

Injuries

None reported*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* A. Harrington	16.8 
*Rebounds* J. Foster	8.0 
*Assists* J. Tinsley	6.4 
*FG%* A. Harrington	47.7 
*FT%* S. Jasikevicius	90.7 
*3PT%* A. Harrington	50.0 
*Blocks* J. O'Neal	3.0 
*Steals* J. Tinsley	1.5 












*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Ollie / Green / Iguodala / Henderson / Dalembert

Key Reserves

  

Korver / Williams / Carney

Injuries

 - Sprained right ankle

 - Broken left ankle

*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* A. Iverson	31.2 
*Rebounds* S. Dalembert	7.6 
*Assists* A. Iguodala	4.5 
*FG%* A. Iguodala	47.3 
*FT%* K. Korver	90.4 
*3PT%* K. Korver	48.0 
*Blocks* S. Dalembert	1.9 
*Steals* A. Iguodala	2.0 

*







*

*







 - Scored 31 points last game vs. Jazz








 - Scored 27 points last game vs. Spurs*

*Previous games vs. Sixers this year:*

11/7/06: W 97-86

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 95
Sixers 85


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 99
Sixers 92


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

94-88 Pacers!!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

101-86 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh btw, JO is our leading scorer with 18.5, not Al


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 100 
Sixers - 94


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> oh btw, JO is our leading scorer with 18.5, not Al


Then Yahoo is wrong.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/ind


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/ind/stats


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Auggie said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/ind/stats


That's not where I copy and paste my stats. If you look at the stats Pacers team homepage on Yahoo, you can see their mistake.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 103

Sixers 89


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

103-90 Pacers


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

97-91 Pacers

cool gamethread btw.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

No Iverson and maybe no Webber, if we don't win this...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 108 Sixers 85.....Betta be a blowout...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JS03 said:


> cool gamethread btw.



As always...:cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hey PaCeRhOLiC :cheers: you havent posted for a few days..

welcome back and grats on the big 5000:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> hey PaCeRhOLiC :cheers: you havent posted for a few days..
> 
> welcome back and grats on the big 5000:cheers: :cheers:


No doubt Doggy....:cheers:...And props for holding it down AG....:buddies: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're down by 10 and we've never held a lead in the game. Pathetic.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

what the hell is wrong with harrington? the guys just plain awful..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

none of the stations on the Thegamelive.com have the pacers game..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> none of the stations on the Thegamelive.com have the pacers game..


You're not missing anything special. 

We're down 2 now, at least. Defense still sucks.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice last second shot from Jackson to tie it at 48 going to halftime.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

aight at least we kept it close. Al harrington makes me wanna throw up these last two games.. JO gonna have another big night..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

boom baby!! JAxx with a 3 at the end and we're all tied at half!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> You're not missing anything special.
> 
> We're down 2 now, at least. Defense still sucks.



Hey the games close now. And I dont care if the Pacers are down 50 i still wanna hear/see it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Hey the games close now. And I dont care if the Pacers are down 50 i still wanna hear/see it.


Hah, then you should've seen plenty of Gill-greatness the last two years.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JO going for 30+ again :clap:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hah, then you should've seen plenty of Gill-greatness the last two years.


Haha you and Eddie Gill...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

put JO back in the game and lets get the job done.. no point in letting Al "redeem" himself.. he's a lost cause (for now)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What's up with Jackson's "thug" look he's got going?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh man, why can't we just win this the easy way...?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits two free throws to give us an 86-84 lead with 3:30 left. Don't **** up anymore, Indy.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

garbage.. we're making this harder for ourselves.. 

dalembert misses a free throw.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson with the long jumper to put Indy up 3! 1:40 left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thank you Jackson:clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger tips the ball out of Dalembert's hands for a rebound. Then Jackson scores again. 92-87 Pacers with 1:18 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agh, Korver with the quick jumper, and Philly down 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with the jumper! Pacers up 5 with 45 seconds left. Willie Green bricks a 3, and JO rejects him. Go Jermaine!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger!! Tinsley gets two more


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

97-89 Pacers with 27.1 seconds left. Game should be over unless Korver does something great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha Philly goes to Dalembert instead of a shooter when down 8. Goaltend on JO.

97-91 Indy with 19.5 seconds left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

99-91 Pacers

Green shooting 2 with 15 secss left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win, snapping a 5 game road losing streak. Woohoo


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

win is sealed.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> What's up with Jackson's "thug" look he's got going?



Why what does he look like?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Why what does he look like?


Shaven head, visible, but shaven beard, and the yellow headband. Typical Jackson.

Pacersthebest, you can tally guess the score.:biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

trends: 
JOs second monster 30+/9+ game in a row! 13-21 FG, 34 Pts, 11 Rebs, 4 Assists, 3 Blocks:clap: 

Tinsley and Harringtons second bad game in a row. Sarunas leads us in assists yet again (with 6) and just playing 20 odd minutes off the bench:clap: 

Jackson was huge in that vital stretch in the 4th quarter and ended up with 25 point on 9-15 shooting:clap: This is the Jack I like to see:clap: 

props to Granger and Foster as well


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shaven head, visible, but shaven beard, and the yellow headband. Typical Jackson.
> 
> Pacersthebest, you can tally guess the score.:biggrin:


think we were all pretty close.. I had the Pacers score right but was seven off the sixers score.. You were only 3 off, but as far as I can see Pacersthebest won it (again) with only 2 difference :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacersthebest, you can tally guess the score.:biggrin:





Auggie said:


> think we were all pretty close.. I had the Pacers score right but was seven off the sixers score.. You were only 3 off, but as far as I can see Pacersthebest won it with only 2 difference :cheers:


:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

you should get some sleep Pacersthebest! its 4am :biggrin: (I should too)


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> you should get some sleep Pacersthebest! its 4am :biggrin: (I should too)


Haha you are right. But at night I can better guess the next games score :biggrin: 

Where are you from?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shaven head, visible, but shaven beard, and the yellow headband. Typical Jackson.


Shaven beard?

He's got a darker goatee than normal.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Haha you are right. But at night I can better guess the next games score :biggrin:


Want me to get the next game thread up quickly?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Want me to get the next game thread up quickly?


Haha there's no rush to do it. I hope I can remember my guess for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Haha there's no rush to do it. I hope I can remember my guess for at least 24 hours.


I'll just do it tomorrow morning, usually when I post an unfancy thread, I never get around to making it fancy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> Shaven beard?
> 
> He's got a darker goatee than normal.


Eh, I couldn't think of a way to describe it besides 5 o'clock shadow, but that didn't seem entirely accurate, since it's more visible. That works.


----------

